# Fish that is happy to live alone with mystery snails (but not a betta)



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I have two smaller mystery snails that I plan to keep in a filtered 2.5 gallon tank and clean it often. The filter is one of those corner sponge filters and I think it will create more bubbles than I think betta will like. 

I'd like to put one single fish that isn't shy and that won't pick on the mystery snails. Is there a hardy fish that can live in a small tank like this alone and be happy? I am aware that this creates a high bioload and I don't mind doing the cleaning even if it's daily. It only takes a 5 minutes or so to change the water.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Well you could do a male guppies or male endlers, two of each but not together. They'll spar but they won't kill each other generally. Or you can get one Killifish, I love Killifish and think they would make a good choice; they do like well established tanks and the smaller one's bio-loads are relatively small. So my first pic would definitely be just one Killifish. They're water requirements are very different to each genus so make sure you look into that as well. I can help you a little for finding the right species since there are thousands, I'm only an amateur with Killis but I can at least get you on the right path lol.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Sure that would be great!


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

To be honest, not many fish could live in such a small tank... :/


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Actually I beg to differ Namialus. Nano fish will do just fine in a 2.5 if it's planted and filtered as Jada has it. And more than half of the Killifish species will do just fine in there as there are thousands of their species; so many to pick from! And then yes, the nano fish would you could have a school of 4-5 depending on the species just fine and then there are the Microfish as well; bigger than the nano's though so not as many in the tank.

Also shrimp is an option as well. However not usually with Killifish unless they are the smallest of their species.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Dario dario are another option. A single male would do well in a 2.5 gallon tank. I would not keep two males in a tank that size though as they are actually very territorial little fish. 

Clown killifish would be suitable for a 2.5 gallon tank. I personally think most of the other species really do better in at least a 5 gallon tank as they are extremely active. My australe pair share a 7 gallon and they use every inch of it over the course of a day. 

Sparkling gourami are another option. I had some and they are lovely fish.

Keep in mind however, most of these nano friendly fish do require good water quality. They are not as hardy as bettas and so less tolerant of poor water conditions.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks! For anyone concerned, I can easily come up with a bigger tank if it becomes neccessary. I have spares. I am using the 2.5 gallon due to the location I want to put it in there's a 2 gallon and 3.5 next to this one. Only room for the 3 that way. I just keep looking at the snails and it's really boring just to have 2 snails in the tank. I think the snails are older they are not very active compared to others I have. They were in a tank with something called a Devil fish the the LFS owner was letting the fish pick off off all the mystery snails in tank. They would not peek out of their shells for a few days. They can relax now.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, wasn't sure about Badis but they would be a great option! I know most of the fish we mentioned like to be with a group of their own for social reasons but I'm sure one male will be fine of either Killi or Badis.

Glad to snails can rest now! :-D


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Scarlet badis/dario dario are stunning. I had some a while back and really the only downside is that they generally do prefer live/frozen foods to pellets. They have a lot of attitude for such a tiny fish.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah! I've always wanted to get them since I found out about them, they just look simply amazing! but I never had a tank set up for them, instead I got more Betta's >.< whoops. But the same is with Killifish too, I was mostly interested in A. Australe Orange though since I absolutely love that color ;-)


----------

